# 70's huffy Sundance ..Came out almost new looking.



## Alwaysroomforonemore (Mar 23, 2020)

I had this bike dropped off as they did not need it as they bought 3 new bikes from...ahhhm yea Wal Mart..here is the 1st   as you can see there is some tree sap on this pic it was covering the whole bike..........I do not think it came out so bad.




















t


----------

